# Promoted to 3rd Dan



## CTKempo Todd (Jul 27, 2006)

Just thought I would share and thank all those in the Kempo Family who helped prepare me for this wonderful evening..

I was promoted to 3rd Dan by Prof Kimo on July 21st, 2006 which was the night before the East Meets West Seminar in Westford Mass...This one was a long time coming as my 2nd degree test was in December of 1993.

Also, congratulations to my brother Master Matt Barnes who was promoted to 5th and one of Master Dwyer's students (Dave, can't remember his last name) who was promoted to 1st dan.

However good things come to those who wait...
Among those present at our test were:
Professor Kimo (and wife Kiko), Master Hatch, Master Dwyer, Sigung Rudy Duncan, Motobu Sensei, Inaba Hanshi, Ketaro and "Tony" of the Jigenryu system.  
Who can ask for a more distinguished testing board?? My only dissapointment was that my instructor Professor Ingargiola was not present. He did sign my certificate which honored me none-the less.

A big thank you to Professor Ingargiola, Master Matt Barnes, Master Chris Hatch and Master Jesse Dwyer for your mentorship in helping me prepare for my test.

Here are a few pics after we were done....


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 27, 2006)

_Congratulations!!!!
artyon:artyon:

*What an honor.

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
*_​


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2006)

artyon: Congrats
Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 27, 2006)

Congratulations to all!

irates:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2006)

Congratulations!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kacey (Jul 27, 2006)

*Congratulations!  Another large step along the journey!
*​


----------



## Jesse (Jul 27, 2006)

Congradulations To You And Your Fellow Partners


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank you Gentlemen..
Here are the promised pics.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank you brothers and sisters..
Here are the promised pics:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## crushing (Jul 27, 2006)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats. Way to go!  


artyon:


----------



## Gemini (Jul 27, 2006)

Congratulations, sir!

Now, about those pics...badumbum...


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jul 27, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Congratulations, sir!
> 
> Now, about those pics...badumbum...


 

Yes sorry about that..having a problem with pics size...
Got to make them smaller but need to mow the lawn first before my wife takes away all my promotions and brings me back down to white belt..


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 27, 2006)

artyon: Congrats! artyon:


----------



## Matt (Jul 27, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Yes sorry about that..having a problem with pics size...
> Got to make them smaller but need to mow the lawn first before my wife takes away all my promotions and brings me back down to white belt..




Yeah, my wife has a saying. "*Angry wife beats black belt every time.*":idunno: 

Congratulations Todd. It was great to be testing with you again. Seems like only 16 years ago we did that. Especially given the pressure you were under to prepare, you did a hell of a job. 

Matt


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 27, 2006)

Congratulations

:asian:


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jul 27, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!
artyon:artyon:


----------



## RevIV (Jul 28, 2006)

Great job to all three of you guys.  The last gentlemens name is Dave LaVallee.  It was an honor to sit on your testing board.  What a great weekend.
In Peace
Jesse Dwire


----------



## MJS (Jul 28, 2006)

Congrats on your promotion!!:ultracool 
artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 28, 2006)

*You obvously are not working hard enough!!!*

CNG started in 1995 when you were already a Nidan.  And he just earned*, I mean received his 10th Dan last month.  

You are a real slacker!!!  


Just Kidding, good job and you obviously are in it for the right reasons!

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 29, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jul 31, 2006)

fistlaw720 said:
			
		

> *You obvously are not working hard enough!!!*
> 
> CNG started in 1995 when you were already a Nidan. And he just earned*, I mean received his 10th Dan last month.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry..I'll try harder...LOL


----------

